# Dressage trainers Hampshire/Berkshire



## astigal (18 November 2010)

Who would you recommend for dressage lessons in Hampshire/Berkshire?

I event my horse up to Intermediate with the aim of doing a 2* next year, and I need someone who can help me with his dressage.  He's pretty established on the flat, and I am aiming to do some medium tests BD with him over the winter but I need someone who's going to help me get the very best out of him.

Ideally I want someone who can travel to me, but I would travel if necessary. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jasmine123 (18 November 2010)

james burtwell- hes helped me alot!,he is in hampshire, website below

http://www.winchfieldequestrian.com/


----------



## Saf (18 November 2010)

Douglas Hibbert can't think of anyone better


----------



## astigal (18 November 2010)

I haven't heard of Douglas Hibbert, where is he based?  How much does he charge?

I have have sent James an email, will wait to hear back!  I have had him a couple of times through BD regional training, it would be interesting to see what he's like privately... I need someone demanding to get the best out of me (used to have Pammy Hutton but Talland's too far to go regularly)!


----------



## ihatework (18 November 2010)

I have really enjoyed my sessions with Douglas Hibbert, who is now based Henley on Thames.

Previously I trained with Yvonne Nailor in Alton, who I also really rate. I only stopped as I moved out of the area. You would need to go to her.

Happy to provide phone numbers by PM for either if required.


----------



## Tallante (18 November 2010)

Fiona Foy does training in your area.


----------



## millimoo (18 November 2010)

astigal said:



			I haven't heard of Douglas Hibbert, where is he based?  How much does he charge?

I have have sent James an email, will wait to hear back!  I have had him a couple of times through BD regional training, it would be interesting to see what he's like privately... I need someone demanding to get the best out of me (used to have Pammy Hutton but Talland's too far to go regularly)!
		
Click to expand...

Would also recommend Douglas Hibbert or his partner Damian Hallam.
Damian is greatly missed by the Yorkshire contingent, as are Douglas' clinics.

Found this other thread too.....
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=305249

Good luck in your quest


----------



## ecrozier (18 November 2010)

Quick q- how much do Douglas Hibbert/Damian Hallam charge? Will the teach all level eg a promising but very green 4 year old?!? Might well be interesting to top up regular lessons with less frequent ones from Someone like them!


----------



## Tempi (18 November 2010)

James NEVER picks up his email, you need to ring him to book anything.

I would recommend him to, he is excellent.

Also Aby Latham-Moore is very good and will travel to you.

http://www.alm-dressage.co.uk/


----------



## Tempi (18 November 2010)

ecrozier said:



			Quick q- how much do Douglas Hibbert/Damian Hallam charge? Will the teach all level eg a promising but very green 4 year old?!? Might well be interesting to top up regular lessons with less frequent ones from Someone like them!
		
Click to expand...

I had a clinic session with Damian once, he was very good - think it was £50 but clinics are always more expensive.

Daniel Greenwood is also very good.


----------



## ihatework (18 November 2010)

ecrozier said:



			Quick q- how much do Douglas Hibbert/Damian Hallam charge? Will the teach all level eg a promising but very green 4 year old?!? Might well be interesting to top up regular lessons with less frequent ones from Someone like them!
		
Click to expand...

Individual sessions are £50 for Douglas or £70 Damien.


----------



## Halfstep (18 November 2010)

mmmmm, Damien Hallam......

Sorry, drifted off there LOL.

On a more serious note, agree with all the above, also recommend Matt Hicks.


----------



## kizzywiz (18 November 2010)

Matt Hicks is great, I show jump but went for some flatwork help & had a great time, he kept things simple when he was explaining things, we packed loads in to the time & I came away with things to work on.  Karen Crago in Berkshire is also very good, but I'm not sure if she travels or is purely home based.  PM me if you want either of their numbers.


----------



## Madhope (18 November 2010)

I have regular lessons with Damian and he is amazing, he is 70 pounds for 45 minutes, well worth it, Douglas is a bit cheaper i think.  I have  alesson on Saturday with my youngster, really looking forward to it!!


----------



## ecrozier (18 November 2010)

Madhope what age/level is your youngster? Would be interested to read a report afterwards?


----------



## Madhope (18 November 2010)

Emma you know me and its Maddie and i have been going there since she was 4, she is now 6, he is fantastic!!


----------



## Ani (18 November 2010)

Terri Cross is Superb, no messing trainer. http://thecroftec.co.uk/


----------



## ecrozier (18 November 2010)

Ahh I think I have just figured out who you are! She is the one you have dome some 80s on this summer is that right? Bit beyond my roo but if been taking her since she was 4 I'm guessing they will teach right from basics up?


----------



## Madhope (18 November 2010)

Yeah she is and then she won her first Intro at Broadway and had a write up in H and H!!  Seh did a 29 dressage and won by 4 marks, Damian is fantatic, my other mare got a 29 at Novice in her last event at Gioring too, and she is uber tricky!!  Maddie started eventing in April this year, are you going to event yours next year?? Maddie turned 6 in August, so onkly just six.


----------



## ecrozier (18 November 2010)

Ahh good glad I got the right person! Well done at broadway that's fantastic!
Not sure of definate plans yet for next year, J will
probably just do 80s as he is really happy at that level, got a Nigel Taylor clinic with roo at AlW this weekend to step the xc fences up a bit as stayed very tiny so far. Depending how that goes we might do a couple of BE80s and unaffil 90s next year but probably won't actually affiliate as will be cheaper to run on tickets than affiliate me and two horses! Plus AlW and Tweseldown have soooo many unaffils next year, if he is doing brilliantly we can always try an intro at one of them.
Are you planning a full season for Maddie next year? Roo is a late foal too, July, so have kept it all very low key this year.
Did I hear that vinnie had colic? Is he ok now?


----------



## astigal (18 November 2010)

Thank you everyone, I'll do some ringing around and see who is up for the challenge of teaching me!


----------



## Santa Clause (18 November 2010)

Jo Wrighton - Based at Wokingham Equestrian Centre but will travel.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (19 November 2010)

Brilliant instructor - http://www.amandabrewer.co.uk/


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (19 November 2010)

Is this Damien the one that did horse transport?


----------



## Madhope (19 November 2010)

Hey Em

Vinnie is fine, was just a mild touch so all better now.  Your plan sounds a good one, i know it is very costly to run 2, i have one at Intermediate and then Maddies and the Ints are so expensive, can't afford to do too many!!  You doing much with the riding club at all?x


----------



## ecrozier (20 November 2010)

Yep loads with RC, off to AlW tomorrow for xc clinic with Nigel Taylor through the club, v excited. Pretty involved in the committee too so get a good say in what goes on which is cool. 
Yep sooo expensive to run two I think, def thinking of making the most of things like the unaffils at Aston etc! Just that bit cheaper! Also half thinking of BS for roo, so indecisive it's awful!
Eta very glad vinnie ok!


----------

